# Domane 4 series



## jgutz71 (Jul 7, 2013)

Just picked up a Domane 4 series...do I have to do anything special to the ant+ sensor on the rear chain stay in order for my garmin edge 510 to read it? Also is it a speed and cadence or just speed? thanks folks...


----------



## beachman50 (Sep 20, 2012)

Unfortunately you have to purchase the actual sensor. The bike is shipped with a plastic filler only. Don't feel bas as I have a 2013 Madone 7 and was shocked that it wasn't included. It will read both speed and cadence once you attach the magnets that come with the Garmin.....enjoy your new bike


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

beachman50 said:


> Unfortunately you have to purchase the actual sensor. The bike is shipped with a plastic filler only. Don't feel bas as I have a 2013 Madone 7 and *was shocked that it wasn't included*. It will read both speed and cadence once you attach the magnets that come with the Garmin.....enjoy your new bike


Why were you "shocked"? Not everyone uses a computer, so why would Trek put them on every bike?


----------



## jgutz71 (Jul 7, 2013)

*sensor*

Thank you, my dummy self should have looked closer at it...


----------

